# Adding a Toshiba eStudio 281c MFC printer to my iMac



## Kfriday (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a small network with 4 iMacs, 1 PC and a Toshiba MFC printer. I installed the Toshiba Estudio 281c printer driver to my iMac but it does not print. When I try to print a document from the iMac the 'data light' blinks 4 times on the MFC but no documents are printed. I am using AppleTalk on the printer and the iMac. Does anyone have suggestions to fix this?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Why are you using AppleTalk? Why not standard networking protocols?


----------

